# Rural skyscrapers



## Jan (Jul 24, 2002)

The most famous skyscraper in a rural area must be the Huaxi Village one (more)










Who knows more of these Ruralscrapers?


----------



## Bruce.Tenmile (Apr 18, 2010)

I know the building, though I've never much paid attention to it's surroundings. Just from that picture, I wouldn't say that was anywhere near rural.


----------



## The seventh shape (Jan 11, 2010)

I guess this is going to be a short thread. Not many examples of those. It would make no economic sense.


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

I can only think of this one. It is called Girvan Tower, and it is a 10 storey apartment building built atop a hill near Bulahdelah, Australia:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/brisbane2melbourne/6984258405/ (sorry, can't embed on here)


----------



## Slacker2 (May 14, 2011)

Doesn't look like a rural area to me.


----------



## Kiboko (Nov 30, 2011)

Achmeatoren - Leeuwarden (NL)








www.leeuwarden.nl


----------



## Vincen1 (Jun 19, 2011)

What´s called village in China, isn´t necessarily a village in another country. The Huaxi miraclevillage is in fact very large. And since I guess you know about the peculiar economic situation of that village that made that building possible, I guess you also know that there is almost no other place on earth that could facilitate something like that.

If your more interested in the visuals of an isolated skyscraper I guess Taipei 101 is also an good candidate.

Maybe the `loneliest skyscrapers´ tread is helpful
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=664506


----------



## WeimieLvr (May 26, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/really_still_photography/3621421501/sizes/z/in/photostream/


----------



## SydneyCity (Nov 14, 2010)

Slacker2 said:


> Doesn't look like a rural area to me.


It is, the tower is atop a hill in a rural area. Look it up on Google Maps and see.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Foxwoods Casino
Manshantucket Pequot Indian Reservation, Ledyard, Connecticut


Foxwood Casino by Taz603_2012, on Flickr


----------



## Beto Velez (Nov 7, 2008)

Jan said:


> The most famous skyscraper in a rural area must be the Huaxi Village one (more)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I can see the skyline of a city behind the tower...
its lonely but there is a village with many bulidings...hno:

Amazing but not rural at all


----------



## CxIxMaN (Jun 12, 2009)

That is considered rurual in China?


----------



## pedro (Nov 17, 2003)

Not an skyscraper, but a major height in surrounding km's. 

http://goo.gl/maps/bLkFT

In this area, eastern castilian plateau, was filmed a big part of Dr. Zhivago's film in the 60's.


----------



## Mike____ (Mar 15, 2009)

Arteveldetoren, Ghent(BE)




















(Pic by Puinkabouter)









(pic by Jongeheer)


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

I don't believe the economics of building tall in middle of nowhere are there to warrant anything above 9 stories. None of the buildings in this thread so far were really rural and / or can be described as skyscrapers.


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Whittier, Alaska. Most of the town's 117 people live in the singe highrise residence pictured below


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

41-story building in rural Yamagata, Japan. 












> The Smallest Metropolis...
> 
> A city planner of a new town had a radical idea. 'Streets' he said, cost money, take time to build, cause pollution, and are ugly, so let's build a city without them!
> The other members scoffed at this. 'A city needs streets' they said. This has been a sad fact of life since the beginning of civilization. How do you propose to have a functioning city without streets?'
> ...


----------



## Ocean Railroader (Jun 18, 2011)

I find that one long skyscraper in that rural field a good thing in that think off all that green space it's save by having all the people in it instead of in 200 to 300 houses jammed next to one another taking up all that usable green space and farm land. There are a lot of places I have seen where they will mindlessly put in muti family houses and houses that are five feet from one another and market it as rural living. Which in real life you living in a jammed in like in the city but are under the impression you are in the county. There are several places where I think it would be cool to buy up 200 acres of land and put in one or two lone skyscrapers have it where you can enjoy all the green space around it instead of mindless parking lots and a sea of roof tops.


----------



## Kreicherisch (Sep 13, 2010)

Kiboko said:


> Achmeatoren - Leeuwarden (NL)
> www.leeuwarden.nl


I don't thing the building is in rural area, not even a suburb. Surely the shooting site is rurul, but the direction of the shooting to toward the city as you can see a lot other buildings on the background.


----------



## Kreicherisch (Sep 13, 2010)

Major Deegan said:


> 41-story building in rural Yamagata, Japan.


Great to see a true skyscraper in rural area. It is hard to find. I would rather think that only government agencies could build such buildings.


----------



## The Cake On BBQ (May 10, 2010)

Major Deegan said:


> 41-story building in rural Yamagata, Japan.


Only in Japan :lol:


----------



## Major Deegan (Sep 24, 2005)

Some rural highrises also serve as hubs for economic activity that benefit surrounding communities. 

Here's an example of how a derelict silo is transformed into modern living and commercial space: 

*Denmark, Rural High-Rise Siloetten Arhus Design by C. F. Moller Architects
*






























> Alternative to standard apartments or to detached suburban sprawl, and are a mix of single storey flats and maisonettes, meaning that even the lower levels fully get to enjoy the views, and that no two flats are the same. This unusual structure with its protrusions and displacements provides all of the apartments with generous outdoor spaces, and views of Aarhus Bay and the city itself. Similarly, every apartment enjoys sunlight in the morning, mid-day and evening, whether placed to the north or south of the silo structure.
> 
> *At the foot of the silo, a new ‘village centre’ is created, with a public space surrounded by a mix-use complex with shops, supermarket and terraced housing, and a green park containing small allotments for the residents. *The actual silo contains staircases and lifts, and provides the base of a common roof terrace. Around the tower, the apartments are built up upon a steel structure in eye-catching forms which protrude out into the light and the landscape – a bit like Lego bricks. Many towns in Denmark have centrally located industrial silos; most are no longer in use, but continue to visually dominate the local skyline. This is also the case in the town of Løgten north of Aarhus, where the former silo complex has been transformed into a ‘rural


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

^^ WOW


----------



## ill tonkso (Feb 23, 2005)

Have a bit of Yorkshire.










From here


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Apha Tomamu, Tomamu, Japan


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

Kreicherisch said:


> I don't thing the building is in rural area, not even a suburb. Surely the shooting site is rurul, but the direction of the shooting to toward the city as you can see a lot other buildings on the background.


indeed its not rural at all its in the middle of a 100K city


----------



## wespje1990 (Apr 23, 2012)

The Cake On BBQ said:


> Only in Japan :lol:


Lonely in Japan


----------



## whitefox011 (Aug 19, 2012)

india


----------



## tita01 (Oct 21, 2011)

japan rural skyscraper i like it 

in the philippines





high rise in the center of the protected forest in subic town


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Apha Tomamu, Tomamu, Japan


Another ski resort with towers: les Menuires in France








http://www.matztravel.nl/wintersportreizen/frankrijk/115.hotel-pierre-blanche-et-cret-voland


----------



## windowsoftheworld (May 20, 2012)

Kind of Rural.


----------



## vamit11 (Mar 21, 2013)

There is no more sky scrappers in rural areas...


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

windowsoftheworld said:


> Kind of Rural.


Which one is this?


----------



## tim1807 (May 28, 2011)

I know a tower in Japan that looks a lot like this one, but it's close to the water and this one isn't.


----------



## deadhead262 (Feb 28, 2012)

Sun city, South Africa:


----------



## Eric Offereins (Jan 1, 2004)

^^ that's no skyscraper.


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

tita01 said:


> japan rural skyscraper i like it
> 
> in the philippines
> 
> ...


^^
tita this is so sick..:lol: i haven't known about this one..thanks.. kay:


----------



## alheaine (Jan 11, 2009)

that one in japan is so cool..kay:


----------



## Denjiro (Jun 18, 2012)

ThatOneGuy said:


> Apha Tomamu, Tomamu, Japan


OMG, these are hot! :tongue4:


----------



## TowerVerre:) (Dec 1, 2012)

I found this, but i am not sure if there should be build a whole new city next to it. It is the Gateway in Ras Al-Khaimah 
Snohetta in Ras Al Khaima von journal3_cours_architecture_USTO auf Flickr


----------

